# What is the purpose of a 5 point breastplate?



## lisa_lou (10 August 2011)

Ive tried a normal and standing martingale on my mare when jumping, she gets very strong, comes above the bit and puts her head up fairly high to try and pull and rush into jumps, she gets very over excited and doesnt respect me or listen to me when asking her to slow down. Would a breastplate help at all? The martingale attatchment on them seems to look shorter than on a running martingale which would stop her putting her head up so high. (Martingale was pointless she was still able to get her head very high) Any suggestions?


----------



## elsiex (10 August 2011)

Breastplates are to stop the saddle from slipping back. Even though this does have a martingale attachment, it won't be of any more use to you than a standard martigale on it's own.

Have you considered a Market harborough?


----------



## Ladylina83 (10 August 2011)

I thought it was just to look good ! 

(sorry not construcive at all )


----------



## MrsMozart (10 August 2011)

Five points are to stop the saddle slipping back (and to give the rider some extra handholds should they be needed ).

Your running martingale may be too long. The rings should reach about whither height.

What bit is she in? What noseband?

Do you do any pole and/or grid work with her?


----------



## lisa_lou (10 August 2011)

i have heard of one but dont know what it is used for. Ive always thought the little used the better but were not getting anywhere at the moment as she just shoves the head straight up, even when doing grids she doesnt respect the poles/fences as she just holds head high and tries to go faster and faster! What is the effects of a market harbour?


----------



## lisa_lou (10 August 2011)

Mrs mozart she is in a pee wee bit (only for jumping) and a grackle noseband. I have tried a grackle noseband but think she was worst in this. Ive tried lots of bits but had no control in any of them. The pee wee seems to be the best so far.


----------



## MrsMozart (10 August 2011)

Have you tried a drop noseband? I'm trying to imagine the peewee, not used one for ages and can't remember what they look like, so not sur if the combination would work.

Look at a picture of the Market Harborough. The general idea is that if the horse flings its head, it is pulling against itself. Not sure it will work on a horse who's head goes up and stays up, but probably worth borrowing one and trying it.


----------



## canteron (10 August 2011)

Remember to some extent the horses have to lift there head to see the jump, so don't fight that too much), but if you are feeling out of control that isn't great.

As Mrs Mozart suggested, schooling should help.  A XC lesson with a really good teacher would also help advise on best bit/gadget and then you would be really confident how to progress!!


----------

